# Mech mod coiling



## Arthster (4/1/15)

Ok first thing is I want to see if I can answer my own question on this one. 

Here goes

One of my OCD issues is that if the RDA has place to take two coils then it needs to use 2 coils. on 18350 I know a single coil 1 ohm from 28G Kanthol works a treat, which is cool for the Kayfun. not so much for my dual coil RDA's <Insert OCD here> 

Now without going sub home. I am talking 1 - 1.5 ohm I want to build my RDA to have a good vape production and flavor. At 1 - 1.5 ohm, 28G and 30 G means bigger coil winds which means increase in ramp times. which is bad for battery life. as well as a much nearly ice cold and unvapabel build

So what I am thinking. 32G Kanthal will give me the ohmage I want and give me the temperature I want from my RDA at a fairly low ramp time and I can do dual coils. 

I know thicker Kanthal is better but I don't really want to go sub ohming (Yet). 

so to answer my own question. according to my target and the mw/mm2 heat flux I am looking for 32G Kanthal is the way to go. Would you guys agree with my answer?


----------



## zadiac (4/1/15)

28 gauge is better. 32g is very difficult to work with because it's so thin. You'll get your ohm target with 28gauge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

Wont that push the ramp time high though?


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

I hit that 1.0 Ohm with 28G dual coil build in the kayfun...so it may work out. Otherwise I'd go max 30G 

EDIT: Ramp time is great at ~25-30W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/1/15)

@Arthster is your aim to get duals in at 1.5 ohm? 

Sorry just want to make sure that is what you asking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I hit that 1.0 Ohm with 28G dual coil build in the kayfun...so it may work out. Otherwise I'd go max 30G
> 
> EDIT: Ramp time is great at ~25-30W



Ah but that is my other question I don't think a standard lMR 18350 or 650 will give that wattage in a mech which could affect the ramp time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> @Arthster is your aim to get duals in at 1.5 ohm?
> 
> Sorry just want to make sure that is what you asking.



@Gazzacpt yeah between 1 and 1.5 ohm. I have tried going .5 but at that point the vape just gets to warm for me.


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Ah but that is my other question I don't think a standard lMR 18350 or 650 will give that wattage in a mech which could affect the ramp time.



You are correct...will be around 17 W at 4.2V...so probably best to go with 30G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Arthster said:


> @Gazzacpt yeah between 1 and 1.5 ohm. I have tried going .5 but at that point the vape just gets to warm for me.



.5 also chews through batteries - as I have recently discovered

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

free3dom said:


> You are correct...will be around 17 W at 4.2V...so probably best to go with 30G



and that will translate to about a heat flux of 300mw/mm2... better get some shades for that vape.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Arthster said:


> and that will translate to about a heat flux of 300mw/mm2... better get some shades for that vape.



Indeed...that 30G gets HAWT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

Just to explain myself here, with a regulated mod you can control ramp time with wattage. but with a mech you need to build what you want. and that is the reason for the question. I am now where I want to learn controlling my mech. easy enough to build the coil, but its a different story when your building for a specific target.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Only way to know is to do it...and then show us pictures 

I do think the experiment with 28G and/or 30G should be a good place to start. I'd just keep it at around 1 Ohm...that's 2x2Ohm single coils. At 1.5 Ohm (2x3.0 Ohms) it's going to take a long ass time to heat up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (4/1/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/1/15)

Ok @Arthster then you can do a 30g 10/9 wrap per coil on a 2.5mm mandrel to get about 1.3 ohms. 
With 32g you'll do 8/7 wraps on 2mm to get around 1.3 ohms

I prefer having between 5 - 9 wraps on my coils any more ots just to much wire to heat. Less I have to little surface area. 

My suggestion is get a meter of each 28g, 30g and 32g to play with and find a happy medium.

I would bite the bullet though and go single coil at those ohms though I have a feeling you would have a much better vape. Duals work better at lower ohms.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

Cool think posting the pics is a cool Idea, and can keep this thread going for a while. but so far what I can see if that 30 is ok...ish 28 is almost a no go at 1+ ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Ok then you can do a 30g 10/9 wrap per coil on a 2.5mm mandrel to get about 1.3 ohms.
> With 32g you'll do 8/7 wraps on 2mm to get around 1.3 ohms
> 
> I prefer having between 5 - 9 wraps on my coils any more ots just to much wire to heat. Less I have to little surface area.
> ...



That round about what I was looking at as well 

with 32G




and with 30G



see how much cooler the 30G gets. its almost the opposite of vaping... freezing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/15)

What juice are you vaping? What's the PG VG ratio? And what device are you building the coil on?

Another point is that to come out at 1 ohm on duals you need two 2 ohm coils. 28g gives me about 1 ohm for 7 wraps so you'd have to make like 14 wraps to get 2 ohm with 28g. That is just crazy. I have found best coils to be in the 6 to 8 wrap range.

30g may get you closer, but you will probably still need too many wraps.

32g should work and you can probably try that. But as zadiac said the wire is very thin. And springy

If 0.5 ohms is too hot for you, why don't you consider going for say 0.75 ohms. There is a big difference between 0.75 and 0.5. And you will need two 1.5 ohm coils which I think will be much easier to achieve with 30g.

I did just that but in paracoil fashion on my one REO for my blackbird tobacco for quite a while and it worked very well. Minimal ramp up time. Gets hot very quick.

Otherwise, your thinking is spot on and I wish you all the best @Arthster

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

Silver said:


> What juice are you vaping? What's the PG VG ratio? And what device are you building the coil on?
> 
> Another point is that to come out at 1 ohm on duals you need two 2 ohm coils. 28g gives me about 1 ohm for 7 wraps so you'd have to make like 14 wraps to bit 2 ohm with 28g. That is just crazy. I have found best coils to be in the 6 to 8 wrap range.
> 
> ...



I will give the 0.75ohm a go. .8 was also still not a bad vape either. I will give the suggestions a go and report back soon. 

Thanks every one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (5/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Cool think posting the pics is a cool Idea, and can keep this thread going for a while. but so far what I can see if that 30 is ok...ish 28 is almost a no go at 1+ ohm


So, the problem here seems to be keeping it above 1ohm . So my suggestion is - just take the plunge! Have a 10 wrap, 28g dual build - comes to about 0.7. Ramp up is great on my mech and stays (relatively) cool.. come on - you know you want to.. 

Oops - missed that last post where you decided to do this anyway.. sorry..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arctus (5/1/15)

If ramp time for a mech is your concern, consider a staged parallel coil, just like a normal parallel coil but with 2 different gauge wires.
Try 32 and 26 in parallel, gives a quick ramp up on the 32 with the 26 taking over slightly later. 
This will be trial and error to find your desired ohmage, but its an interesting exercise, give it a try, it may be just what you are looking for.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

